# cross breeding convict cichlids



## dale83 (Jan 5, 2009)

*What are some cichlids that i can cross breed with my pink convicts and not have much dicculty???*


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Other cons
the entire cichlid family
pieces of decor
stand pipes
heaters
your hand (if kept in tank too long)


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Other cons
> the entire cichlid family
> pieces of decor
> stand pipes
> ...


 :lol: It's funny , and true :lol:


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Why would you want to cross bred them ?

Isnt there enough hybrid junk already in the hobby without more being added ?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I have what is known as a Firecon. Firemouth x convict


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

texacon is an easy one. texas x con.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have an ex-con.

And she doesn't like hybrids either.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty much any CA will cross with a con, and each other for that matter. I realize that keeping hybrids is a matter of individual taste, but I honestly don't see the point of trying to create an intentional convict hybrid. It happens enough by accident that if you really wanted one all you'd have to do is ask around and someone would likely have one to give you.


----------



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

Some hybrids I wouldn't mind having(dovii/flowerhorn on youtube) but the local petland has a purple rose queen/blood parrot hybrid that looks like it's it wants to die.

I have no problem with hybrids as long as they are healthy and are labeled as such if you sell them.

I'd love to cross my RD with something like a dovii.


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

some Jellybean Convicts! They are a parrot/pink con cross. So it would be like back crossing or whatever. They aree MADD breeders! I have seen cons cross with JD's and jags.


----------

